# GOON OG 25MM - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (11/10/18)

THE NEW OG GOON 25 BY
528 CUSTOMS HAS ARRIVED!!!

Go on and spoil yourself with one of the most iconic RDA's ever made.





Grab yours here before they are all gone 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/now-in-stock-goon-25mm-by-528-customs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

